# Movie recreation music soundtrack....



## bellbottom

Hello, i am back again....
this time i wanted to recreate something like tantalizing your imaginations...we all being liking movies MGM classics romantics from great times 1930s to 2000s.... 
So this is my interpretation of music of great legend FALCO 's greatest classics romantics could be if turned into musical movie classics....




So this song i just came across and i liked the singing style ssooooo much delight .....romanticism...
And in this song i am featuring one great fashionable actress of distant relatives....whose looks seem very beautiful charismatic.....
https://www.facebook.com/Rakhee.sharma.92505
In this movie recreation me being the prince and she being the princess of some long distance past....but again we met in love....
My imaginations then say that we both elope together me being in a general prince dress code ash yellow and she wearing a princial gown....so we escape many a places in our vintage car and reached somewhere to find one another again...in love. Then in the sub saharan dessert my car disengages and i filled its engine with water....thus the MGM classic yellow screen lens detail the big theatre movie picture.....
then we come to a palace exquisite to rajasthan there we enter the steps and she dines in as the royals....dinner and red wine.
Then the second song takes over...and i ride the car with her telling her about the lyrics time piece of how we can reach that place...
And the time portals open and our car ends up at victoria terminus bombay from there gaze the scenes as the houses passes by till we both reach the taj palace hotel entrance...
then we again step into the palace like princely royals just as 1930s how the royals entered the palace lenses creation quiet and hazy aristocratic lavishness....and we meet other dignitaries as well coming at the palace...as then i had dressed black royal gown and she too wearing jewels necklace of diamonds....
While i drink martini.....then we gaze the stars studded sky over the roof balcony...in a romantic depiction....thus acting as a movie archive soundtrack OST Les Nouveaux Riches and Junge Roemer'
If you like it give me a thumbs up....


----------

